# Snow Joe Problem



## Tictac (Oct 23, 2013)

I have a 13.5 Amp Snow Joe and it works great for a very short time. It seems the thermal protection shuts it off by just blowing a few inches of normal snow for less than 5 minutes. 

I have thought of bypassing the thermal device but then I risk burning out the motor.

Any advice? Has anyone had this problem with a Snow Joe?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Are you using a good thick extension cord? If the gauge of wire is not thick enough it will causes extra heat.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hope you are using a heavy duty extension cord
sounds like the same problem my cousin encountered with my electric power washer using a medium duty extension cord


----------



## Tictac (Oct 23, 2013)

My extension cord is only about 25 feet long, but it is only a light duty one. I'll try with a thicker cord and report back. Thanks for the suggestion, guys.


----------



## suzque2 (Jan 18, 2014)

I have a 13.5 amp Snow Joe. Instructions said to use a 12 gauge extension cord. If you're not using a heavy duty cord, this is probably your problem.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

suzque2 said:


> I have a 13.5 amp Snow Joe. Instructions said to use a 12 gauge extension cord. If you're not using a heavy duty cord, this is probably your problem.


Ditto


----------



## Tictac (Oct 23, 2013)

I found a 12 guage, 50 foot extension that should be MUCH better. It's the heavy duty one used for campers, etc. The problem is exactly the same. I think I'm going to try and bypass the thermal cutout device and make sure I don't overload the motor. That should tell me if the device needs replacement.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You could try a different outlet before you go taking the machine apart.


----------



## Tictac (Oct 23, 2013)

The outlet is fine. I have run compressors, electric mowers and table saws off the same outlet. It has a 15Amp GFCI also.

I just took the unit apart (which was a bit of a chore). Lo and behold! The circuit breaker that was attached to the side of the motor is rated at only 5 Amps! This has to be the problem because the unit is advertised as having a 13.5 Amp motor.

I can't find any circuit breaker specs on the web and the manufacturer is closed today. I might just see if I can find a 10 amp breaker and try that. I will report back with results next week.


----------



## Tictac (Oct 23, 2013)

After several emails and phone calls, I have contacted a technician at Snow Joe in NJ and explained the situation. He informed me that this unit should have had a 15Amp circuit breaker installed. He is going to ship me one no charge. I'm sure this will solve the problem.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Tictac said:


> After several emails and phone calls, I have contacted a technician at Snow Joe in NJ and explained the situation. He informed me that this unit should have had a 15Amp circuit breaker installed. He is going to ship me one no charge. I'm sure this will solve the problem.


Good to hear! Keep us posted!


----------



## Tictac (Oct 23, 2013)

I couldn't wait for the 15A circuit breaker to arrive (shipping from US to Canada is usually 2-3 weeks). So I installed a 15A fuse for now. I have tried it out and it works fine now.


----------

